# Creekbottom feb 20,21



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

me and a couple biddy's going to go anyone else planning on going?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I'm planning on it. As long as everything goes ok.


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah me and bout 10 of my buddys are leaving out friday and we staying all weekend so its gone be a good time as long as the weather acts right and hopefully it want be to cold but just got the waders in si it reall dont matter to me cause after a few cold ones you cant tell weather or not its cold out neways


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going to be there at least for the day on Saturday.


----------

